# Wish list for the new HD DirecTiVo



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Here is a wish list of stuff for the new HD DirecTiVo models...


Allow me to change the recording defaults. Typically, for network programming, I start the recording 1 minute early and end 2 minutes late (gotta love network programming games). For movies that I record on Turner Classic Movies, I typically go 1 minute early and end 5 minutes late. One legacy receiver, Ultimate TV, had the option of defaulting to 1 minute early and 5 minutes late.
Some programs, such as Heroes, can air first on NBC, then re-air on G4 a day later. For programs on the premium services such as HBO or Showtime, there is both east and west coast feeds, so a show easily repeats 3 hours later. However, you can only set a season pass for one channel, and the work around is to use a Wishlist. How about adding a recording option to check ALL available channels?
Reduce the duplicates in the guide. One example is:
Abandoned, The (537 SHO)
Abandoned, The (538 SHO2)
Abandoned, The (539 SHO3)
Adandoned, The (540 SHOw)
Can't we just show one title with a (M) indicating multiple channels?
The info screen lists both actors and directors of a program. How about allowing me to create a wishlist from the Info screen?
Make recording management a little more smarter? I very much doubt that a recording will disappear after 2 days when I have 33 suggestions and 3 deleted programs that would be deleted first? 
Support for the AM21 module
Allow me the option of setting up a recording and ending the recording 1-2 minutes EARLY


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I could be wrong, but it seems to me the most expeditious way for TiVo to get this product out the door would be to simply ask whoever designed the HR10 motherboard to design a new one with added MPEG-4 decoding capability. That would allow them to use the same HR10 6.4a software platform that they already know "works"... they'd just need to tweak the MPEG-4 trickplay.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Steve said:


> I could be wrong, but it seems to me the most expeditious way for TiVo to get this product out the door would be to simply ask whoever designed the HR10 motherboard to design a new one with added MPEG-4 decoding capability. That would allow them to use the same HR10 6.4a software platform that they already know "works"... they'd just need to tweak the MPEG-4 trickplay.
> 
> Just my .02. /steve


I hope not. If they did that I would not have much respect for Tivo.

It should at least use the interface like the Tivo HD units do, or better and add features that have become common place and expected in todays DVRs:
-No menu delays for tasks (like reordering Season Passes, etc.)
-Ask which conflict to stop (like when you have 2 things recording and try to change the channel, dont just assume the one you are on)
-Networking Features/Support
-On Demand Features
-Faster Guide
-PIG/PIM (Picture In Guide/Menu)
-One touch recording/season passes
-Recording Defaults options
-Caller ID
-Software Update Downloader (to force updates, not call and pray like current Tivos)


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Grentz said:


> I hope not. If they did that I would not have much respect for Tivo.
> 
> It should at least use the interface like the Tivo HD units do, or better and add features that have become common place and expected in todays DVRs:
> -No menu delays for tasks (like reordering Season Passes, etc.)
> ...


Well I'm sure it will be faster, because an HR10 motherboard "update" would probably include current generation faster processors and more memory due to falling memory prices, but like I said, if it's important to get this out the door quickly...

DirecTV never allowed mediashare on the old DirecTiVo's and I don't think they'll allow it on the new ones. I believe they want to be in control of DRM.

As far as new features like "which program to stop", I doubt TiVo will make any custom features for the new DirecTV box that aren't also part of their standard platform. They've shown in the past that the DirecTiVo features were always a "subset" of their stand-alone product feature set.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sounds kinda bad to me then, the HR2x would be far superior if they did not integrate new technology/features. The which program to stop and background tasks for example are such a HUGE improvement on the HR2x over the Directivos and really just how it should be now.

There should be no rush on this, they should do a good job and not just use Tivo software design from 4+ years ago. At least use the latest Tivo software from the HD Tivos. If they do rush it and just cobble together something from the past that works with the new MPEG4 feeds, I feel bad for those who will be stuck with it over the HR2x units just cause its "Tivo".

But I have a feeling they will do some innovating and at least base the new unit on the current Tivo HD units which have improved features/menus/interface. It will be interesting to see what comes out, that's for sure. Also will be interesting where the HR2x series will be by that time (in regards to new features, etc.).


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> Here is a wish list of stuff for the new HD DirecTiVo models...
> 
> 
> Allow me to change the recording defaults. Typically, for network programming, I start the recording 1 minute early and end 2 minutes late (gotta love network programming games). For movies that I record on Turner Classic Movies, I typically go 1 minute early and end 5 minutes late. One legacy receiver, Ultimate TV, had the option of defaulting to 1 minute early and 5 minutes late.




Thought this was standard Tivo behavior. I know you can set up defaults on the DirecTV DVR. In fact, it will soon be standard behavior to include soft padding at start and end.


Mark Holtz said:


> [*]Some programs, such as Heroes, can air first on NBC, then re-air on G4 a day later. For programs on the premium services such as HBO or Showtime, there is both east and west coast feeds, so a show easily repeats 3 hours later. However, you can only set a season pass for one channel, and the work around is to use a Wishlist. How about adding a recording option to check ALL available channels?


That is wish list (Tivo) or autorecord (DVR+) behavior. No need to reinvent it. It already exists. With the DVR+ you can give it a channel span so it doesn't find things all over the place.


Mark Holtz said:


> [*]Reduce the duplicates in the guide. One example is:
> Abandoned, The (537 SHO)
> Abandoned, The (538 SHO2)
> Abandoned, The (539 SHO3)
> ...


Again, already done in the DVR+. Searches of the same show on multiple channels show up as folders. I take that is what you meant rather than guide.


Mark Holtz said:


> [*]The info screen lists both actors and directors of a program. How about allowing me to create a wishlist from the Info screen?


Interesting. Closest I have heard of is Tivo's Swivel Search. I don't see a lot of use from more than one thing from an info screen, though. How often would you want to use more than one criteria from an info screen.


Mark Holtz said:


> [*]Make recording management a little more smarter? I very much doubt that a recording will disappear after 2 days when I have 33 suggestions and 3 deleted programs that would be deleted first?


Again, taken care of on the DVR+. There is no expiration date. Expiration dates are obsolete with disk sizes around these days. But even the HD Tivo still does that. 


Mark Holtz said:


> [*]Support for the AM21 module


I sound like a broken record. DVR+. Are you sure you want a Tivo?


Mark Holtz said:


> [*]Allow me the option of setting up a recording and ending the recording 1-2 minutes EARLY



Never saw one of them. I would like that, too, but the only time I would really care is if I had a conflict. The DVR+ has fewer conflicts because it uses only one tuner per channel. That is, if you have shows overlapping on a channel, it doesn't use the second tuner for the second show. It just shares the data stream to two recordings.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> I sound like a broken record. DVR+. Are you sure you want a Tivo?


You only sound like a broken record because his wishlist is made up mostly of things that are already on or about to hit, the Directv HR2X's... Funny, how he's asking for things he can already get...


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Add:

Gets released in 2009 as announced. :lol:


----------



## Monduj1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Does the DVR+ have Dual Live Buffers? Nope. That's why I'm anxiously awaiting the Tivo version.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Monduj1 said:


> Does the DVR+ have Dual Live Buffers? Nope. That's why I'm anxiously awaiting the Tivo version.


I have a feeling it will have DLB a full year before the new Tivo HD Directv DVR is released.....

More specifically, I think we will see DLB by Feb 09, and tivo sometime after June 2010...

Although I may be a bit optimistic on the Tivo timeframe... :lol:


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't understand how there can be a TIVO wish list.. I heard they were already perfect?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I have a feeling it will have DLB a full year before the new Tivo HD Directv DVR is released.....
> 
> More specifically, I think we will see DLB by Feb 09, and tivo sometime after June 2010...
> 
> Although I may be a bit optimistic on the Tivo timeframe... :lol:


Given TiVo's current bottom line, if they don't grab this life preserver that DirecTV just threw them and swim like crazy to shore, there's probably no hope for them to survive in the long-term.

That's why I believe they'll take the path of least resistance and deliver an "MPEG-4 HR10" ASAP. In fact, I think there's even a chance they'll be ahead of schedule on this one.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## justlgi (Apr 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I have a feeling it will have DLB a full year before the new Tivo HD Directv DVR is released.....
> 
> More specifically, I think we will see DLB by Feb 09, and tivo sometime after June 2010...
> 
> Although I may be a bit optimistic on the Tivo timeframe... :lol:


!rolling

I just laughed so loud I just had an asthma attack. The HRx will never have DLB.

/I don't even have asthma.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I can see this thread is already migrating into the same content as the Press Release thread in the HD DVR forum. Let's continue discussion there.


----------

